# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام >  استفسار بسيط فى قضايا الاوقاف ارجو الافادة

## ziad

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 

ازيك يا استاذ هيثم نتمنى من الله ان تكون فى تمام الصحة والعافية ...

اولاهاعرفك بنفسى . انا ميزو كنت بكلمك بخصوص ورثة وقف محمد شمس الدين بدر الدين الازهرى(شمس الدين حمزة)
موجود الملف على مكتب رئيس مجلس ادارة هيئة الاوقاف

اريد من حضرتك استفسار عن الاتى 

منذ  حوالى عام ذهبنا الى المحامى وعملنا له توكيل قضايا وبعدها بسمانية اشهر قال لناانه لا يتبقى سوى القليل من الوقت 

ثم قال لنا اننا حصلنا استحقاق ثم زهبنا اليه مره اخرى فقال لنا ان الاوراق فى هيئة 

القسمة ثم ذهبنا اليه مرة اخرى فقال لنا انتهينا من الاستحقاق والقسمة ولم يتبقى 

الا امضاء رئيس الهيئة او وزير الهيئة عن الافراج عن جميع اموال وباقى التركه

حتى اقنعنا اننا سوف نصرف 6مليون فى البنك من سنة 1983 وهى قيمة ايجارات 

للعقارات والاراضى ومنها فى القاهرة والصعيد والاسكندرية 

وفاجئنا من يومين ان 172شخص قد قسم عليهم المبلغ6

مليون جنيه من سنة 1972 ومن ضمنهم اسم جدتى 

وقد ذكر انه تم الامضاء من قبل جدتى مع العلم ان جدتى اموية

ولديها ختم ومازال موجود حتى الان علما ان جميع ما قاله 

ليست له اوارق رسمية او مختومةوكان كل ما قاله من فمه فقط

وعندما قلنا له ان هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان جدتى لم توقع او 

تبسم على ايه اوراق وكان رده هاتشتكى مين كلهم اموات 

قلنا له بان التركه يست مع افراد باعينهم ولكن مع هيئة 

الاوقاف المصرية وهى حية لم تمت بعد .

الكلام كثير بهذا الموضوع وغامض .

شكرا لاهتمامك بالموضوع ونتمنى لك التوفيق,,

اوجو الرد لااهمية الموقف

----------


## مروه على

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------

